# ROM Hosting for Thunderbolt Developers



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to take a quick moment to let everyone know of something I have. I am offering free hosting to 10 more developers for the thunderbolt. This is an unlimited package for hosting and bandwidth. Additionally, you will have the option of having an email address. The website is thisismyandroid.com. Just shoot me a PM if interested.

GTalk: [email protected]


----------

